# Possum Casserole



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Will know better next time not to invite a backwoods swamp livin ******* to the company dinner and bring their favorite dish... This was at our Baton Rouge office earlier this week...

Enjoy...


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

wow.... just wow.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

justinsfa said:


> wow.... just wow.


Yep. Pretty much sums it up for me too.


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*hate to see whats for Thanksgiving :cheers:*


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

loves me somma crusty,crunchy possum tail :dance:


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

Hey!!!!!!!! Who brought the uh uh uh uh whatever this is?
YOUR FIRED!!!!! and take your neighbors cat with you.......


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

Tell me your kidding?


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

****!!! That's crazy!


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

Bet you could use armadillo in that casarole too. Thanks for the new recipe


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

did anyone at least try it? might be goood.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Yummers! That's almost to pretty to eat.


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 2, 2011)

hey old school here possium is real greasy and armadillo is real good to eat if it,s cooked right. i was raised if you killed you ate. i once shot a indian woodpecker 35 years ago thinking it was a squirrel [head bobing up a tree] didnt see whole thing but anyway my dad made me clean and my mom boiled and i had to eat the whole thing. never made that mistake again.


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Don't act like any of you guys haven't ate worse......


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

Looks like someone actually pulled some of the meat off it's back and actually tried it! That's just nasty.


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

mywifeshusband said:


> Bet you could use armadillo in that casarole too. Thanks for the new recipe


thanks dad...i aint eatin at your house anytime soon.....


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Thats just nasty. LOL Hope it was a joke. The gum drops in the eye sockets was a nice touch.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

The rice looks like maggots.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

that'll gag a maggot


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

That's rice? I looks as if it was slow cooked on asphalt long enough for the rice to appear on it's own.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Tellin ya. Couple thick slices of mater with lots of pepper, some butter beans with pepper sauce and cornbread... Dam, I'm gettin hungry.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Roadkill Casserole.............I think i will pass.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

whoever put that dish together really needs to work on their presentation skills


----------



## huntfish2011 (Jun 16, 2011)

You never know what your going to get when you invite those cajun folk to a gathering and ask them to bring a dish. Had a similar instance with squirrel head stew.


----------



## aussieexpat (Jul 31, 2009)

Someone's wife or mama put their heart into that dish. Someone should have at least tried it.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

....I don't even think 24Buds would..........and no way in **** I would. Even if the rice wasn't moving.....


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Holy **** that is funny!!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Geeze, give the guy a raise then take him to town and show him what a grocery store is.

TH


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

Wow is right!!!


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Mmmm....mmmm


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

I had it once in a pre-hispanic restaurant in Mexico City. The taste not not bad... it kinda taste like pork. I agree with prestentation being the problem.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Should have put cheese on it. Everything tastes good with cheese.


----------



## Tator Salad (Apr 13, 2008)

Naw do a Bacon weave on dat thang.Hey Beaudro looky what i gots.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

My dogs were slobbering when I showed them those pics. They luv them some white fang rat!


----------



## mike1970lee (Jan 19, 2009)

The Solo cups are the wrong color.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

I think we're looking at next year's Master Chef winner - great presentation and finesse with this dish, looks tasty...


----------



## Brghunter (Oct 23, 2011)

I think someone sick ,I know I'm !


----------



## fish1kemah (Feb 26, 2009)

I bet that opossum is cleaner than a chicken or a feral hog and you wouldn't think twice about eating either one of them, both will eat anything they can get down their gut. 


F1K


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

LMAO................whoa.........
Not saying I wouldn't try it, have eaten armadillo......
Agree the presentation could use a little work.
The apple garnish was a nice touch, at least I think those are apples.
Probably would throw that dish away afterwards though.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Did any one notice that's not a opossum...it's a raccoon!

Look at the front feet! LOL


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Did anyone notice this is a 4 year old thread?


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Yep, always look at the original post. Things from the past have a way appearing.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

fish1kemah said:


> I bet that opossum is cleaner than a chicken or a feral hog and you wouldn't think twice about eating either one of them, both will eat anything they can get down their gut.
> 
> F1K


You'd lose that bet. I've seen what a possum eats. If it's dead, rotten and rancid a possum will eat it.

Cliff


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Ever seen a possum crawl out of a dead bloated cow's belly?


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

James Howell said:


> Ever seen a possum crawl out of a dead bloated cow's belly?


That's exactly what I was referring to in my post below. Also what orifice it came out of.


Bayoutalker said:


> You'd lose that bet. I've seen what a possum eats. If it's dead, rotten and rancid a possum will eat it.
> 
> Cliff


Cliff


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

I'll try just about anything once, but nope on the possum...I'd gladly eat a nutria rat before those nasty things


----------



## jeffrush (Jan 14, 2010)

So eating at the Y with a new chick you just met is no prob. But a cleaned and cooked possum is off limits. Hell I'll try anything once sometimes twice


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Bayoutalker said:


> You'd lose that bet. I've seen what a possum eats. If it's dead, rotten and rancid a possum will eat it.
> 
> Cliff


I dunno about the bet, but ive seen what my chickens eat also and and they have no limits either :rotfl:


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

You can't compare the Y to a possum....I've never had a possum give me a woody.......


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

rynochop said:


> I'll try just about anything once, but nope on the possum...I'd gladly eat a nutria rat before those nasty things


I've eaten nutria a few times and they are good but they only eat live vegetation, not dead animals.

Cliff


----------



## jeffrush (Jan 14, 2010)

daddyeaux said:


> You can't compare the Y to a possum....I've never had a possum give me a woody.......


This is very true and now hearing of there eating habits which I didn't know about. I ain't trying possum


----------

